# Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche



## Toni85 (21. November 2013)

Hallo Community,

Mir ist etwas unendlich dummes passiert! Ich habe meinen Fischereischein ganz frisch und kaufe mir dieses Jahr noch Tageskarten bis ich nächstes jahr in einen Verein eintrete. Am Montag hatte ich Lust zu angeln und habe mir im Angelladen eine Tageskarte gekauft. Ich bin auch an das Gewässer gefahren und habe mein Gerät an einem Wehr abgelegt und den ersten Jig montiert. Nach dem ersten Wurf bin ich wieder an mein Lager und hubbs da kam der Kontrolleur. Ich habe ihm meine Unterlagen gezeigt als er mir sagte das ich am falschen Gwässer sei dass mein Fluss oberhalb des Wehres aufhört und unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss sei und das ich als ich meine Angel auswarf innerhalb 30m an einer Fischtreppe gewesen sei. Ich habe im meine Unterlagen gegeben und ihm erklärt, dass ich nicht wusste das unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss ist und dass ich nicht an der Fischtreppe gefischt habe. Alles ganz nett und gut. Er sagte mir noch wo ich angeln könne und ging seines Weges.
Nun kam heute die Klatsche als ich einen Brief von der Fischereibehörde bekam wo mir genau die beiden Sachen zur Last gelegt werden.

Meine Frage ist jetzt was ich zu befürchten habe und ob ich die Sache so in dem Anhörungsbogen schildern soll? Ich hab keine Lust meinen Fischereischein wieder zu verlieren:c

Ich hab das doch nicht absichtlich gemacht, mir ist das so peinlich! 

Danke für Hilfe

Toni


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Toni85 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Mir ist etwas unendlich dummes passiert! Ich habe meinen Fischereischein ganz frisch und kaufe mir dieses Jahr noch Tageskarten bis ich nächstes jahr in einen Verein eintrete. Am Montag hatte ich Lust zu angeln und habe mir im Angelladen eine Tageskarte gekauft. Ich bin auch an das Gewässer gefahren und habe mein Gerät an einem Wehr abgelegt und den ersten Jig montiert. Nach dem ersten Wurf bin ich wieder an mein Lager und hubbs da kam der Kontrolleur. Ich habe ihm meine Unterlagen gezeigt als er mir sagte das ich am falschen Gwässer sei dass mein Fluss oberhalb des Wehres aufhört und unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss sei und das ich als ich meine Angel auswarf innerhalb 30m an einer Fischtreppe gewesen sei. Ich habe im meine Unterlagen gegeben und ihm erklärt, dass ich nicht wusste das unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss ist und dass ich nicht an der Fischtreppe gefischt habe. Alles ganz nett und gut. Er sagte mir noch wo ich angeln könne und ging seines Weges.
> Nun kam heute die Klatsche als ich einen Brief von der Fischereibehörde bekam wo mir genau die beiden Sachen zur Last gelegt werden.
> ...


 
Ohne dir Angst machen zu wollen: Im Prinzip hast Du Fischwilderei begangen und man kann dir einen Gerichtsprozess anhängen sowie den Fischereischein einziehen.

ABER:
Wenn auf der anderen Seite einigermaßen humane Leute sitzen, stehen deine Chancen nicht schlecht, glimpflicher aus der Sache rauszukommen.

Schreibe einen sehr höflichen (und nicht schmalzigen) Brief, in dem du schilderst, dass du Jungangler bist und dies dein erster Angelausflug war, dass du dich im Gewässer geirrt hast und für den anderen Abschnitt eine Karte hattest. Dass dir das sehr Leid tut und du selbstverständlich eine Geldstrafe akzeptierst, man aber mit Rücksicht auf deine mangelnde Erfahrung auf weitere Schritte, die für deine Zukunft als Angler negativ sein können, bitte verzichten soll.

Biete auch an, persönlich vorbeizukommen, um den Sachverhalt zu erläutern.

Falls du eine Telefonnummer hast, würde ich dort auch anrufen. Die Gegenseite muss überzeugt sein, dass du nicht mit Vorsatz gehandelt hast.

Und der Kontrolleur, der dich angeschwärzt hat, obwohl er sah, dass du frisch den Schein hast, ist ein ........


----------



## Toni85 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Danke

Ja ich wollte morgen dort einmal anrufen und die Sache schildern, den Erlaubnisschein des anderen Gewässerabschnitts (der das Wehr rauf lag) habe ich auchnoch! 
In dem Schreiben der Fischereibehörde steht, dass ich 2 Ordnungswidrigkeiten begangen habe. Ist es dann trotzdem gleichzeitig ein Straftatbestand?

Bin 28 also eher Späteinsteiger und Neuangler als Jungangler aber trotzdem find ich es mies von dem Kontrolleur wie nett er noch zu mir war um mich dann anzuzeigen.

Danke erst einmal für deine Hilfe #h


----------



## Shortay (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Genau wie naturliebhaber es geschrieben hat! 
Und der kontro is ja mal sau der assoziale...traurig was alles da draussen rumrennt und mit so unnötiger sch...noch jungangler und anfänger vergrault.. :/

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Jupp, bei Gruppen welche an manchen Fischtreppen Fische reissen lässt sich keiner blicken, aber einen Jungangler, welcher einen Fehler macht und alleine am Wasser ist gleich "fertig" machen.

Absolut typisches Verhalten von deutschen Ausführenden Organen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



> Nun kam heute die Klatsche als ich einen Brief von der Fischereibehörde bekam wo mir genau die beiden Sachen zur Last gelegt werden.



Was steht denn im sächsischen Fischereigesetz, welche Strafen da vorgesehen sind?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Toni85 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Mir ist etwas unendlich dummes passiert! Ich habe meinen Fischereischein ganz frisch und kaufe mir dieses Jahr noch Tageskarten bis ich nächstes jahr in einen Verein eintrete. Am Montag hatte ich Lust zu angeln und habe mir im Angelladen eine Tageskarte gekauft. Ich bin auch an das Gewässer gefahren und habe mein Gerät an einem Wehr abgelegt und den ersten Jig montiert. Nach dem ersten Wurf bin ich wieder an mein Lager und hubbs da kam der Kontrolleur. Ich habe ihm meine Unterlagen gezeigt als er mir sagte das ich am falschen Gwässer sei dass mein Fluss oberhalb des Wehres aufhört und unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss sei und das ich als ich meine Angel auswarf innerhalb 30m an einer Fischtreppe gewesen sei. Ich habe im meine Unterlagen gegeben und ihm erklärt, dass ich nicht wusste das unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss ist und dass ich nicht an der Fischtreppe gefischt habe. Alles ganz nett und gut. Er sagte mir noch wo ich angeln könne und ging seines Weges.
> Nun kam heute die Klatsche als ich einen Brief von der Fischereibehörde bekam wo mir genau die beiden Sachen zur Last gelegt werden.
> ...



Darf ich fragen an welchem Fluss?


----------



## Toni85 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen an welchem Fluss?



Leipzig, Weiße Elster und die wird dann an sonem Wehr auf einmal zur Neuen Luppe, wie ich jetzt weiss #t

Was für Strafen da vorgesehen sind habe ich nirgends gefunden! Nur das es sich um Ordnungswidrigkeiten handelt, wie es auch in dem Brief der Behörde steht.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Vorher Schlaumachen wo man Angeln darf wird, scheinbar komplett überbewertet.

OK Doof, das er die Erklärung nicht interessierte,aber wer weis was an den Wehr sonnst abgeht.
Das heist bei der Anhörung/Stellungsnahme klar zu machen das du Neuling bist.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Im Sächsischen Fischereigesetz:
§ 35 Bußgeldvorschriften

In der Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung:
§ 37 Ordnungswidrigkeiten 

Ich fürchte leider, die Sache kann blöd ausgehen - vor allem das Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein ist nicht so ganz ohne. 

Ich würde dir raten, dir rechtlichen Beistand zu holen.


----------



## Toni85 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Vorher Schlaumachen wo man Angeln darf wird, scheinbar komplett überbewertet.



Ich hatte es mir nur auf dem Gewässeratlas im Angelladen angeschaut, vorOrt war es dann echt schwierig, aber du hast recht! Das wird mir definitiv nicht wieder passieren, ab neuem Jahr bin ich dann auch Mitglied im Verein mit Jahreskarte.


Die Bußgelder können übel hoch ausfallen 
Aber ich finde nirgends etwas zu Fischereischeinentzug...Ohmann es ist mir soo peinlich, so ein dummer Fehler....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was steht denn im sächsischen Fischereigesetz, welche Strafen da vorgesehen sind?





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Im Sächsischen Fischereigesetz:
> § 35 Bußgeldvorschriften
> 
> In der Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung:
> § 37 Ordnungswidrigkeiten




Dieser Fall, Angeln ohne gültigen Erlaubnisschein, der es ja streng genommen ist, ist weder unter den Bußgeldvorschriften des Sächsischen Fischereigesetz noch unter den Ordnungswidrigkeiten der Fischereiverordnung geregelt, da es sich hierbei um einen Straftatbestand handelt, ergo:

StGB § 293

Der Fall sollte demzufolge an die Staatsanwaltschaft gehen und die stellen dann ein oder brummen dir paar Tagessätze als Geldstrafe auf, ggf. geben die das auch wieder an die Fischereibehörde zurück, den Fischereischein ziehen die nicht ein.


Punkt 4 ist der Ablauf des Verfahrens:

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.d...d/Mitteilungen_der_Fischereibehoerde_2013.pdf


Ich würde da an deiner Stelle mal Rücksprache mit Königswartha halten.


----------



## Sneep (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Hallo,

das sehe ich ähnlich wie Sten H.

Das fischen in der falschen Angelstrecke kann keine Ornungswidrigkeit sein. 
Das ist eindeutig Fischwilderei und somit eine Straftat (§293 StGB). Fischwilderei begeht man, wenn man angelt "unter Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes". Du hast das Fischrecht des anderen Streckenpächters verletzt. Unkenntnis schützt in diesem Fall auch nicht vor Strafe.

Falls das sächsische Fischereirecht einen Mindestabstand zu Fischtreppen vorschreibt und du den unterschreitest, ist das nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Mit der Erteilung des Fischereischeines bescheinigt dir die Behörde, dass sie dich für geeignet hält den Fischfang auszuüben und dazu Erlaubnisscheine zu erwerben.

Dazu gehört zum Beispiel die bestandene Fischereiprüfung aber auch eine charakterliche Eignung. Wer also wegen Fischwilderei oder Tierquälerei verurteilt wird, muss damit rechnen, dass die Behörde ihn für nicht geeignet hält den Fischfang auszuüben und den Fischereischein einzieht.

Ein einmaliger Verstoß führt aber in aller Regel nicht zur Einziehung des FS.

Falls die Behörde das Fischen in der falschen Strecke als Ordnungswidrigkeit ansieht, würde ich an deiner Stelle den Ball flach halten, die Geldstrafe brav zahlen und die Behörde in dem Glauben lassen.

Dann hättest du wirklich Glück gehabt.

SnEeP


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Im Grunde genommen ist der Fall doch auch ein tolles Beispiel für den Sinn der Prüfung. 

Angelschein gemacht --> ran ans Wasser --> im Glauben richtig zu Handeln eine Strafttat begangen --> evtl. vor Gericht.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dieser Fall, Angeln ohne gültigen Erlaubnisschein, der es ja streng genommen ist, ist weder unter den Bußgeldvorschriften des Sächsischen Fischereigesetz noch unter den Ordnungswidrigkeiten der Fischereiverordnung geregelt, da es sich hierbei um einen Straftatbestand handelt, ergo:
> 
> StGB § 293
> 
> Der Fall sollte demzufolge an die Staatsanwaltschaft gehen und die stellen dann ein oder brummen dir paar Tagessätze als Geldstrafe auf, ggf. geben die das auch wieder an die Fischereibehörde zurück, den Fischereischein ziehen die nicht ein.




Ja, das dachte bzw. denke ich auch. 

Was mich etwas verwirrt ist:


> In dem Schreiben der Fischereibehörde steht, dass ich 2 Ordnungswidrigkeiten begangen habe


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Falsches Gewässer + Schutzbezirk?

Wenn du zu schnell fährst und dabei telefonierst, gibts ja auch 2x Probleme.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte bzw. denke ich auch.
> 
> Was mich etwas verwirrt ist:
> 
> ...




Das erklärt sich aus dem Link "Mitteilungen der Fischereibehörde" Punkt 4,

Zitat:

Wird seitens der Fischereiaufseher eine Ordnungswidrigkeit mitgeteilt, führt die Fischereibehörde ein Anhörungsverfahren gemäß § 55 Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz durch. Der Betroffene erhält Gelegenheit, sich zu den erhobenen Tatvorwürfen zu äußern. Die Behörde prüft, ob eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder der Verdacht einer Straftat vorliegt. Liegt ein Verdacht vor, ist das Verfahren an die Staatsanwaltschaft abzugeben.


----------



## Purist (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist der Fall doch auch ein tolles Beispiel für den Sinn der Prüfung.
> 
> Angelschein gemacht --> ran ans Wasser --> im Glauben richtig zu Handeln eine Strafttat begangen --> evtl. vor Gericht.



Und?
Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Bei einem üblichen Lehrgang wird deutlich klar gestellt, auf was man bei Fischereirechten zu achten hat. Insbesondere was Erlaubnisscheine angeht.
Wer sich dann dort hinstellt wo es a) verboten oder/und b) mit dem Erlaubnisschein nicht erlaubt ist, der handelt auf eigene Rechnung. Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung ist dabei sogar völlig egal. Den Erlaubnisschein nicht genau lesen, sich keine Karten geben lassen, wo eingezeichnet ist, wo die Angelei mit dem Schein erlaubt ist, bleibt fahrlässig. 

Ein Führerschein ist auch kein Grund einen Fahranfänger bei Verkehrsdelikten zu "verschonen", der kann mit einem PKW schließlich anstellen was er will. 

So gesehen: Dumm gelaufen, gerade für einen Anfänger. Toni wird daraus lernen.
Ich sehe da auch keinen bösen "Kontrolleur". Der hat seine Aufgabe nur ordentlich durchgeführt, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Locke4865 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Toni85 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Mir ist etwas unendlich dummes passiert! Ich habe meinen Fischereischein ganz frisch und kaufe mir dieses Jahr noch Tageskarten bis ich nächstes jahr in einen Verein eintrete. Am Montag hatte ich Lust zu angeln und habe mir im Angelladen eine Tageskarte gekauft. Ich bin auch an das Gewässer gefahren und habe mein Gerät an einem Wehr abgelegt und den ersten Jig montiert. Nach dem ersten Wurf bin ich wieder an mein Lager und hubbs da kam der Kontrolleur. Ich habe ihm meine Unterlagen gezeigt als er mir sagte das ich am falschen Gwässer sei dass mein Fluss oberhalb des Wehres aufhört und unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss sei und das ich als ich meine Angel auswarf innerhalb 30m an einer Fischtreppe gewesen sei. Ich habe im meine Unterlagen gegeben und ihm erklärt, dass ich nicht wusste das unterhalb des Wehres ein anderer Fluss ist und dass ich nicht an der Fischtreppe gefischt habe. Alles ganz nett und gut. Er sagte mir noch wo ich angeln könne und ging seines Weges.
> Nun kam heute die Klatsche als ich einen Brief von der Fischereibehörde bekam wo mir genau die beiden Sachen zur Last gelegt werden.
> ...




War da ein Zeuge zugegen beim dem Kontrollvorgang?
Im Anhörungsbogen wahrheitsgemäss alles schildern falls kein Zeuge dabei war das auch erwähnen dann wird wahrscheinlich eingestellt
(Aussage gegen Aussage)

Relevante Vorschriften könnten sein

SächsFischG §19,2,2
SächsFischG §24,1,5 ist aber m.M.n kein Bußgeldbestand sondern Straftat
siehe dazu § 35,1,11 +14
 wurde der Mitteilungsbogen in deinen Beisein ausgefüllt?hat sich erledigt hast ja Unterschrieben

die Erlaubnis für L10-221 Berechtigung von der Domäne nur mal Interesse halber, sonst nicht von Belang?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

*War bestimmt ein sehr hilfsbereiter Angelkolege.:c
Daher nie in einem Verein eintreten!​*


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das erklärt sich aus dem Link "Mitteilungen der Fischereibehörde" Punkt 4,
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Wird seitens der Fischereiaufseher eine Ordnungswidrigkeit mitgeteilt, führt die Fischereibehörde ein Anhörungsverfahren gemäß § 55 Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz durch. Der Betroffene erhält Gelegenheit, sich zu den erhobenen Tatvorwürfen zu äußern. Die Behörde prüft, ob eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder der Verdacht einer Straftat vorliegt. Liegt ein Verdacht vor, ist das Verfahren an die Staatsanwaltschaft abzugeben.



Danke für die Erläuterung, Sten. Damit dürfte der Ablauf klar sein. 

Verbessern tut sich die Situation für den TE damit aber leider nicht gerade.


----------



## Katteker (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Absolut typisches Verhalten von deutschen Ausführenden Organen.


 
Gääähhhhn.

Ist aber auch gemein, dass man sich an geltende Regeln und Gesetze halten muss und sich ggf. vorher genau zu informieren hat...


----------



## Anglero (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Da es dem TE offensichtlich an Vorsatz mangelte, wird er imho von der Staatsanwaltschaft nichts zu befürchten haben. Wenn er seinen Irrtum plausibel darlegt (Tageskarte zu benachbarter Strecke), sollte das gut ausgehen - falls die nicht wegen der Fischtreppe Beißreflexe bekommen.


----------



## BMP (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Ein FA darf solche Vergehen nicht unterschlagen ohne sich selbst Strafbar zu machen.


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Liebe Leute...da passiert gar nix, außer maximal ein paar Euro. Kein Vorsatz, Irrtum!! Schützt nicht vor Strafe, aber mal ehrlich...das ist pillepalle. Und kann an einigen Strecken echt jedem passieren. Ja auch ich habe schon versehentlich schwarz geangelt, weil nichtmal dem ortsansässigen Angelladen klar war, wo genau die Grenze läuft. Und sie mir falsch gesagt hat. Aufklärung gabs erst von der Unteren Fischereibehörde.

@TE: Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd. Schilder das wie es war und vermutlich gibts dann ein "Du Du!" und fertig.

Und der Fischereiaufseher is einfach mal wieder einer aus der leider häufig anzutreffenden Gattung in dem Bereich...ein paar freundliche Sätze und ein deutlicher Hinweis hätten es auch getan und wären mindestens genauso wirksam...


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist der Fall doch auch ein tolles Beispiel für den Sinn der Prüfung.
> 
> Angelschein gemacht --> ran ans Wasser --> im Glauben richtig zu Handeln eine Strafttat begangen --> evtl. vor Gericht.



Man sollte sich über die Fischereigrenzen und Bedingungen informieren und sich zumindest den Erlaubnisschein durchlesen an einem neuen Gewässer.
Also mir hat man das lesen in der Schule und nicht beim Fischereilehrgang beigebracht


----------



## GeorgeB (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Bei solchen Sachen sollte man auf keinen Fall einen Rechtsbeistand einschalten. Zumindest nicht so früh. Das kann man immer noch, falls es zu einem Verfahren kommt, was ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich halte.

Wie die Jungs oben geschrieben haben: Freundlich anrufen oder schreiben. Fehler zugeben, wenn es eindeutig so war, und aufklären, falls du etwas nicht gemacht hast. Ganz offen sein und sagen, dass dir das entsetzlich unangenehm ist und dir leid tut. 

Normalerweise(!) reißen die einem für so was nicht den Kopf ab, wenn man nicht sehr viel Pech hat. Paar Euro wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit, und fertig.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Ist aber auch echt eine ganz bescheidene Ecke da...
Ich vermute, es geht um dieses Wehr:
+51° 21' 27.32", +12° 20' 10.23"
Ich hätte aber gedacht, dass die Weisse Elster eh nur da rechts abgeht und der Rest zu etwas "anderem" (Nahe, sonstiges) gehört....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Man sollte sich über die Fischereigrenzen und Bedingungen informieren und sich zumindest den Erlaubnisschein durchlesen an einem neuen Gewässer.
> Also mir hat man das lesen in der Schule und nicht beim Fischereilehrgang beigebracht


 
Schön, dass du auch was beigetragen hast. 

Kann es sein, dass du derjenige bist, der immer allein am Tisch sitzt? |rolleyes


----------



## ulli1958m (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...ein paar freundliche Sätze und ein deutlicher Hinweis hätten es auch getan und wären mindestens genauso wirksam...


 #6 genauso sehe ich das auch beim "Neueinsteiger"


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Ey, wie mir einige mit Ihrer Klugscheixxerei von wegen "Vorher informieren!" "Lesen!" usw., etc. auf den Sack gehen #q !

Nur mal zwei Beispiele, wo man ganz schnell schwarzangelt (aus einem offiziellen Gewässerverzeichnis):
"Die XXX, von der Einmündung der XXX bei XXX bis XXX Meter  oberhalb der Straßenbrücke XXX, mit Ausnahme der in der Gemarkung XXX gelegenen, *besonders gekennzeichneten* Gewässerflächen"

Da ist zum Beispiel GAR NICHTS gekennzeichnet und laut Karte der Unteren Fischereibehörde läuft die Grenze im Zick Zack durch den Fluss...und wie genau findet Ihr am Fluss die XXX Meter???

Oder hier: "Die XXX, von der ehemaligen Kreisgrenze bei XXX bis zur 2.  Staustufe gegenüber von XXX, mit Ausnahme der in der in XXX gelegenen Gewässerstrecke"

Wie genau definiert sich ehemalige Kreisgrenze? Steht da ein 1€ Jobber??? Und wo genau fängt die in XXX gelegene Strecke an???

Und das sind nur zwei Stilblüten, die ich kenne!!


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schön, dass du auch was beigetragen hast.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du derjenige bist, der immer allein am Tisch sitzt? |rolleyes



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Wo soll das "Auge zu drücken" anfangen und wo aufhören beim FA?

Der TE hat doch noch Glück das er nicht vom Pächter des angrenzenden Abschnitts erwischt worden ist.
Dann hätte es wohl sofort ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei gegeben.


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du derjenige bist, der immer allein am Tisch sitzt? |rolleyes



 !!!


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> !!!


Dann möchte ich mal sehen wenn du der Pächter währst und da 10x am Tag ein anderer steht und "versehendlich" in deinem Gewässer am angeln ist.
Ob du dann genau so lachst?


----------



## Franky (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal sehen wenn du der Pächter währst und da 10x am Tag ein anderer steht und "versehendlich" in deinem Gewässer am angeln ist.
> Ob du dann genau so lachst?



Ich hätte da ein entsprechendes Hinweisschild angebracht...
Übrigens - der TE hat eine Anzeige am Hals...


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> Oder hier: "Die XXX, von der ehemaligen Kreisgrenze bei XXX bis zur 2.  Staustufe gegenüber von XXX, mit Ausnahme der in der in XXX gelegenen Gewässerstrecke"
> 
> Wie genau definiert sich ehemalige Kreisgrenze? Steht da ein 1€ Jobber??? Und wo genau fängt die in XXX gelegene Strecke an???



Das mit der ehemaligen Kreisgrenze kenne ich aber auch,ist bei uns durch ein Schild mit einer Null gekennzeichnet.#h


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

@ Pinhead: Wenn das mein Gewässer wäre und im Grenzbereich stehen immer wieder Leute, weil es unklar ist...dann würde ich es einfach sehr deutlich KENNZEICHNEN!!!


----------



## Locke4865 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist aber auch echt eine ganz bescheidene Ecke da...
> Ich vermute, es geht um dieses Wehr:
> +51° 21' 27.32", +12° 20' 10.23"
> Ich hätte aber gedacht, dass die Weisse Elster eh nur da rechts abgeht und der Rest zu etwas "anderem" (Nahe, sonstiges) gehört....



genau das war meine Vermutung auch deshalb die Frage nach der Ausgabestelle

Offtopic an
kann hier mal jemand die "Blöden Kommentare" löschen
und aus


----------



## Katteker (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen sollte man auf keinen Fall einen Rechtsbeistand einschalten. Zumindest nicht so früh. Das kann man immer noch, falls es zu einem Verfahren kommt, was ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich halte.
> 
> Wie die Jungs oben geschrieben haben: Freundlich anrufen oder schreiben. Fehler zugeben, wenn es eindeutig so war, und aufklären, falls du etwas nicht gemacht hast. Ganz offen sein und sagen, dass dir das entsetzlich unangenehm ist und dir leid tut.
> 
> Normalerweise(!) reißen die einem für so was nicht den Kopf ab, wenn man nicht sehr viel Pech hat. Paar Euro wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit, und fertig.


 
So täte ich das wohl auch machen


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein entsprechendes Hinweisschild angebracht...
> Übrigens - der TE hat eine Anzeige am Hals...



Der Pächter ist dazu nicht verpflichtet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal sehen wenn du der Pächter währst und da 10x am Tag ein anderer steht und "versehendlich" in deinem Gewässer am angeln ist.
> Ob du dann genau so lachst?


 
Ich habe voriges Jahr 2 mal Angler, die frisch in einen Nachbarverein eingetreten waren, darauf hingewiesen, dass sie gerade am falschen Weiher fischen. Das ist bei dem Durcheinander und der Vielzahl von Pfützen hier gar nicht außergewöhnlich.

Die Leute haben sich entschuldigt und sind umgezogen. Sie deshalb anzuzeigen, wäre mir nicht im Traum in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Der Pächter ist dazu nicht verpflichtet.



Pflicht oder nicht - ICH handel meistens mit und nach gesundem Menschenverstand...


----------



## Dok (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Der Pächter ist dazu nicht verpflichtet.



Mag ja sein, wenn ich jedoch an so einer Stelle meine Gewässergrenze habe, und nicht möchte das es immer mal wieder zu Problemen kommt, liegt es doch in meinem Interesse hier eine vernünftige Kennzeichnung anzubringen. 
Es sei denn, ich streite mich gern und liebe es Anzeigen zu schreiben. Leider gibt es von solchen Experten einige....


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Moin,

ordentliches Schild kostet aber auch ein paar Taler...

Also, der Junganglerbonus fällt mit 28 wohl weg.

Ich Grunde genommen bleibt nicht mehr, als mit Engelszungen zu versichern, dass es sich um einen *Irrtum* gehandelt hat, den man nach Hinweis des Kontrolleurs, *unverzüglich eingesehen und korrigiert* hat.

Ebenso würde ich anfügen, dass es *keinen Schaden* gegeben hat, also kein Fisch gefangen/entnommen wurde.

Das ist schonmal nicht unerheblich.

Weiter würde ich anfügen, dass ein Fischereischein extra gemacht wurde, *um eben legal angeln zu dürfen* und man im festen Glauben war,die extra *erworbene Erlaubniskarte* sei auch gültig.

Freundlicher Verweis, dass man als Schwarzangler normalerweise keine Erlaubniskarte erwirbt.

Verweis auch - gestützt auf die (beglaubigte) Kopie des Fischereischeines, dass man gerade erst mit dem Angeln beginnt ( Mitleidsbonus ).

Abschliessend eine säuselige Entschuldigung, vllt. noch ein selbstgebackenes Küchlein beilegen und die Sache sollte in Anbetracht von Verhältnismäßigkeits-Abwägungen eigentlich glimpflich ausgehen(eingestellt werden).

Wenn es zu einem Verfahren käme, dann erst Rechtsbeistand suchen.

Die angestrebte Aufnahme in den Angelverein könnte sich durch diese Sache aber auch erledigt haben...

R.S.


----------



## Toni85 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

So Leute, 
Habe heut mit dem Bearbeiter in Königswarha telefoniert. Den Fischereischein werden sie mir nicht entziehen. Habe ihm die Situation erklärt und er sagte mir, ich müsse die Situation schildern, vermerken dass ich Angelanfänger bin und das es ein Versehen ohne jeglichen Vorsatz war und das ich in Zukunft darauf achten werde, soetwas zu vermeiden.

Er meinte ich bekomm ein Bußgeld und dann ist die Sache geritzt. Ich solle mir keine Sorgen um meinen Fischereischein machen, dieser werde nur bei dehr schweren oder mehrmaligen Vergehen mittels Gerichtsbeschluss entzogen.

Er hat mich beruhigt und gemeint, es sei jicht sonschlimm könne jedem passieren, ich müsse halt nur alles richtig erklären und ein Bußgeld zahlen.

Danke Leute, das Angelwochenende is gerettet.

Toni


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die angestrebte Aufnahme in den Angelverein könnte sich durch diese Sache aber auch erledigt haben...




Was ;+;+;+ ? Wie kommst Du auf sowas??

Ansonsten Zustimmung...nur den Kuchen würde ich lassen, das kommt schlecht bei ner Behörde, die gegen Dich ermittelt.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Steht auf dem Erlaubnisschein des TE das an diesem besagten Wehr die Fischereigrenze ist?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was ;+;+;+ ? Wie kommst Du auf sowas??
> 
> *Ansonsten Zustimmung...nur den Kuchen würde ich lassen*, das kommt schlecht bei ner Behörde, die gegen Dich ermittelt.



Das war ironisch gemeint mit dem Küchlein, ein kleiner Scherz :g

Falls der Vorstand des Vereins davon Wind bekommt, kann die Aufnahme verweigert werden.

Ich kenne Vereine, da muss persönlich vorgesprochen werden und es wird entschieden, ob man rein "darf" oder nicht.

In dem Fragebogen wird auch nach Vorstrafen/u.a. wg. Fischwilderei gefragt.

Das meinte ich, wenn der Vorstand einen solchen "Täter" dann ablehnt.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Erlaubnisschein des TE das an diesem besagten Wehr die Fischereigrenze ist?



Moin, pinhead.

Das wäre dann auch ein Ansatzpunkt um im ggf. Verfahren zu punkten, könnte ein Anwalt was draus machen !

R.S.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



> Er meinte ich bekomm ein Bußgeld und dann ist die Sache geritzt. Ich solle mir keine Sorgen um meinen Fischereischein machen, dieser werde nur bei dehr schweren oder mehrmaligen Vergehen mittels Gerichtsbeschluss entzogen.
> 
> Er  hat mich beruhigt und gemeint, es sei jicht sonschlimm könne jedem  passieren, ich müsse halt nur alles richtig erklären und ein Bußgeld  zahlen.



Glückwunsch, Toni, alles richtig gemacht. Normalerweise sitzen da keine Betonköppe. #6

Wenn man mit solchen Dingen zum Anwalt geht zahlt man meist schon ein mehrfaches der Geldbuße an den Anwalt, und zwingt dann den Sachbearbeiter fast schon dazu, jeden Verstoß penibelst zu sanktionieren. Er hat dann keine Möglichkeit mehr mal Fünfe gerade sein zu lassen, denn die Verstöße sind ja unstreitig. Man schießt sich damit fast immer derbe ins eigene Knie.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Die Sache scheint sich ja wohl jetzt für den TE im erträglichen Masse erledigt zu haben.
Dennoch konnte hier wohl keiner meine letzte Frage mit dem Wehr beantworten.
Und eure Mitleidsbekäntnisse nutzen dem TE auch nichts.

Man kennt auch die Umstände nicht.
Ich kann den Erlaubnisschein wohl kaum auf 600km Entfernung lesen.
Hat der TE ihn vorher gelesen?
Steht das Wehr als Fischereigrenze drin? ( dann bedarf es auch keinem Schild).
Das einzigste was wir wissen ist, das der TE geangelt hat wo er nicht darf. Ob er es nun wusste oder nicht, wissen wir wirklich auch nicht.
Und wenn man in "good old germany" was verbotenes tut und erwischt wird, wird man meistens belangt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wenn man mit solchen Dingen zum Anwalt geht zahlt man meist schon ein mehrfaches der Geldbuße an den Anwalt, und zwingt dann den Sachbearbeiter fast schon dazu, jeden Verstoß penibelst zu sanktionieren. Er hat dann keine Möglichkeit mehr mal Fünfe gerade sein zu lassen, denn die Verstöße sind ja unstreitig. Man schießt sich damit fast immer derbe ins eigene Knie.


 
Genau so sieht's aus.


----------



## gaerbsch (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

vielleicht sollte der threadersteller einfach mal nen lieben brief hinschicken. wenn man nicht zufällig rechtsschutzversichert ist, dann stehen die anwaltskosten etc. in keinem verhältnis zu der erwartenden strafe...

alles andere ist jetzt hier nur wilde spekulation und sich irgendwelche gesetzestexte zu googlen bringt keinen weiter. ist alles nur halbwissen, sofern nicht von einem anwalt gepostet der sich auf das gebiet spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache ...

Das Angeln an der falschen Strecke kann durchaus mal vorkommen, würde ich jetzt auch nicht so verbissen sehen. 
*Aber wie bitte kann man sich an einer Fischtreppe niederlassen und denken das wäre in Ordnung???* Mir ist definitiv keine Fischtreppe bekannt an der das Angeln erlaubt wäre. Und genau das hätte ich dem TE auch zum Vorwurf gemacht, denn das sehe ich auch nicht als Irrtum an.

Aber ist ja zum Glück nochmals gut ausgegangen.


----------



## Katteker (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte der threadersteller einfach mal nen lieben brief hinschicken. wenn man nicht gerade rechtsschutzversichert ist, dann stehen die kosten in keinem verhältnis zu den anwaltskosten und der zu erwartenden strafe...
> 
> alles andere ist jetzt hier nur wilde spekulation und sich irgendwelche gesetzestexte zu googlen bringt keinen weiter. ist alles nur halbwissen, sofern nicht von einem anwalt gepostet der sich auf das gebiet spezialisiert hat.


 

Vorige Beiträge gelesen?

Der TE hat sich schon gemeldet, er kommt wahrscheinlich mitm blauen Auge davon.

Ich finde die Entscheidung die hier wahrscheinlich gefällt wird doch ganz in Ordnung und für beide Seite akzeptabel.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Katteker schrieb:


> Vorige Beiträge gelesen?
> 
> Der TE hat sich schon gemeldet, er kommt wahrscheinlich mitm blauen Auge davon.
> 
> Ich finde die Entscheidung die hier wahrscheinlich gefällt wird doch ganz in Ordnung und für beide Seite akzeptabel.



Kann man so stehen lassen.
Ne Geldstrafe zur Weihnachtszeit tut schon weh genug.
Wenn er Familie hat noch mehr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache ...
> 
> Das Angeln an der falschen Strecke kann durchaus mal vorkommen, würde ich jetzt auch nicht so verbissen sehen.
> *Aber wie bitte kann man sich an einer Fischtreppe niederlassen und denken das wäre in Ordnung???* Mir ist definitiv keine Fischtreppe bekannt an der das Angeln erlaubt wäre. Und genau das hätte ich dem TE auch zum Vorwurf gemacht, denn das sehe ich auch nicht als Irrtum an.
> ...


 
Der TE schreibt, er wäre innerhalb 30m *an* einer Fischtreppe, nicht *in* der Fischtreppe. So wie ich das verstehe, gibt es da laut Vorschrift einen Schutzradius um die Treppe herum.

So etwas gibt es hier bei mir an der Regnitz z.B. nicht. Da darf ich direkt bis zum Einfluss der Treppe fischen.

Deutschland mit seinem Klein-Klein.

Noch Lustiger ist das mit Altarmen. Die gehören manchmal zum Gewässer, manchmal nicht. Bei jedem Gewässer muss man neu studieren. Alles Quark, z.B. verglichen mit den DAV-Regelungen vor der Wende. Und das hat auch funktioniert, ohne dass Anarchie ausbrach.


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass doch im Endeffekt alles schick gelaufen ist und ich die Situation und damit das Verhalten des FA natürlich nicht beurteilen kann weil ich nicht dabei gewesen bin, frage ich mich schon wie die Reaktionen hier gewesen wären, wenn der TE in gebrochenem Deutsch und ein wenig aufgeregter geschrieben hätte ...
Ich erinnere mich hier an einige Posts in anderen Threads nach dem Motto "Da musst du genau lesen", "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht", "Das kann ja jeder sagen" usw...
#h


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass doch im Endeffekt alles schick gelaufen ist und ich die Situation und damit das Verhalten des FA natürlich nicht beurteilen kann weil ich nicht dabei gewesen bin, frage ich mich schon wie die Reaktionen hier gewesen wären, wenn der TE in gebrochenem Deutsch und ein wenig aufgeregter geschrieben hätte ...
> Ich erinnere mich hier an einige Posts in anderen Threads nach dem Motto "Da musst du genau lesen", "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht", "Das kann ja jeder sagen" usw...
> #h


Dann dreh es mal um.
Mach sowas in den Niederlanden.
Meinst du denen interessiert es ob du der Holländischen Sprache mächtig bist.
Und im Gegensatz zu NL, kommt er bestimmt in BRD preiswerter davon.


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann dreh es mal um.
> Mach sowas in den Niederlanden.
> Meinst du denen interessiert es ob du der Holländischen Sprache mächtig bist.
> Und im Gegensatz zu NL, kommt er bestimmt in BRD preiswerter davon.


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden 
Natürlich ist es schietegal wo ich herkomme - ob ich als Deutscher in den Niederlanden oder als Niederländer in Deutschland oder als Deutscher in Deutschland schwarzangel *sollte* eben *moralisch* keinen Unterschied machen. Genausowenig wie das Alter (ab einer gewissen Grenze), die Rechtschreibung oder der sog. "Gesellschaftsstatus" eine Rolle spielen sollte - tut es aber leider viel zu oft, wenigstens in der Reaktion der "Community".
#h


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Wo der Daci recht hat, hat er recht. Bei vielen is der "böse Iwan" ja grade auch anglerisch DAS Feindbild.


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo der Daci recht hat, hat er recht. Bei vielen is der "böse Iwan" ja grade auch anglerisch DAS Feindbild.



Genau. Ob es jetz der Ivan, Piotr, KeViN-JuStIn aus Köln-Kalk mit Hartz IV und LRS oder Alexander aus München-Schwabingen ist - die gleiche Situation sieht dann für viele ganz anders aus und so kommen halt auch die Antworten. Mehr wollt ich garnicht sagen


----------



## madpraesi (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



daci7 schrieb:


> Genau. Ob es jetz der Ivan, Piotr, KeViN-JuStIn aus Köln-Kalk mit Hartz IV und LRS oder Alexander aus München-Schwabingen ist - die gleiche Situation sieht dann für viele ganz anders aus und so kommen halt auch die Antworten. Mehr wollt ich garnicht sagen



Super Posting daci7 #6
und ich glaube das sich deswegen hier im AB einige nicht mehr zu Wort melden!!!!
Denn hier wird man sofort |smash:

Gruß Christian


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo der Daci recht hat, hat er recht. Bei vielen is der "böse Iwan" ja grade auch anglerisch DAS Feindbild.



Jetzt fangt bitte keine Rassendiskusion an.
Ist Scheixxegal ob Deutscher, Latino oder Iwan. 
Der TE hat halt (ausversehen) Bockmist gebaut und muss sich halt nun erklären.
Auch ich bin mal, auch wenns nur vom Verein war zu drei Monaten Denkpause verdonnert worden. Und das ganze wegen ner kräftigen Herbstwindböe. Hat die Herrn vom Ehrengericht auch wenig interessiert.

Da stand ich bei uns am Badesee, rechts von mir so ein Bootsbecken vom DLRG. Im Becken war angeln verboten Aber daneben nicht.

Ich schmeiss meinen 7gr Wobbler, ne kräftige Böe von links und der Wobbler segelt schön 2m in die Beckeneinfahrt. Wie das Schiksal es so wollte, wer stand hinter mir?
Richtig.....der FA.

Egal ob Pech oder Unwissenheit. Wenns blöd läuft hat man die Ar...karte.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Jetzt fangt bitte keine Rassendiskusion an.
> Ist Scheixxegal ob Deutscher, Latino oder Iwan.


So isses - ihr wisst, sonst Punkte.
Danke für die Beachtung...


----------



## aelos (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint mit dem Küchlein, ein kleiner Scherz :g
> 
> Falls der Vorstand des Vereins davon Wind bekommt, kann die Aufnahme verweigert werden.
> 
> ...



Na auf so ein verein würde ich dankend verzichten..da hätte ich keine lust mir von oben bis unten mustern zu lassen und ausgequetscht wie eine zitrone zu werden..nee nee manche vereinspolitik sind ja noch wahre nachkriegsmodelle#d


----------



## Dsrwinmag (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Auch ich bin mal, auch wenns nur vom Verein war zu drei Monaten Denkpause verdonnert worden. Und das ganze wegen ner kräftigen Herbstwindböe. Hat die Herrn vom Ehrengericht auch wenig interessiert.
> 
> Ich schmeiss meinen 7gr Wobbler, ne kräftige Böe von links und der Wobbler segelt schön 2m in die Beckeneinfahrt. Wie das Schiksal es so wollte, wer stand hinter mir?
> Richtig.....der FA.
> ...


Ja, bei so einem Verein, mit solchen Aufsehern ist eine Karte tatsächlich fürn Arsch!

Aber es scheint auch noch gesunder Menschenverstand zu existieren. Es freut mich für den Threadersteller, dass es nochmal glimpflich ausging.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schön, dass du auch was beigetragen hast.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du derjenige bist, der immer allein am Tisch sitzt? |rolleyes



Aber ja, ich hab keinerlei Probleme alleine am Tisch zu sitzen, da ich meine eigene Meinung habe und nicht den Muster-AB-Member raus hängen lassen muss für ein gutes standing.

Ich schwimme NIE mit dem Strom.|evil:


----------



## HeinzEinz (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> *Aber wie bitte kann man sich an einer Fischtreppe niederlassen und denken das wäre in Ordnung???*



Das ist nicht die Frage, sondern: "wie kann man sich an einer Fischtreppe niederlassen und als Schneider nach Hause gehen"?
Allein das bezeugt wie wenig Erfahrung du bisher beim Angeln hast. Und genau so würde ich es im zweifelsfall nochmal anmerken. |bla:
Aber unterm Strich scheint es doch alles gut auszugehen. Schade um die Euros da wär bestimmt noch nen neues Stöckchen oder Rölleken für drin gewesen, aber besser so als Entzug des FS. 
#:
LG und Petri heil
HeinzEinz


----------



## Toni85 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

So Leute,

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich denke es sollte egal sein welche Nationalität jemand hat, so ist meine Frau z.B. Ein sogenannter Ivan und mein Schwiegervater auch (man nennt sie auch Russen, ihr wollt ja auch nicht Müllers genannt werden oder) und der angelt niemals ohne benötigte Unterlagen.
Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, ich wette auch in so manchem Vereinsvorstand (siehe wie manche Teiche besetzt werden ohne Temperaturangleich und alles auf einen Haufen, etc).

Und ich habe nicht in der Fischtreppe geangelt, das würde mir auch nie einfallen. Der FA war der Meinung ich hätte innerhalb der 30m Schutzradius (laut neuestem Gesetz sind es auch 50m) geangelt. Ich bin halt nicht der Meinung, meiner Meinung nach waren es 30m (Wer behauptet er kann 30m genau abschätzen okay), auch egal!
Und mein Lager hab ich da aufgeschlagen, weil dort alles betoniert ist und nicht von Gras bewachsen ist, was vom Regen nass ist!
Also auch erstmal richtig den ganzen Threat lesen bevor man wild irgendwelchen neunmaschlaurn Mist schreibt, nur um was zu schreiben und nen Beitrag mehr zu haben.

Ich werde meine Sicht der Dinge vorbringen und ich denke dann wird das ein verträgliches Ende nehmen, auch wenn ich das Bußgeld sicherlich lieber für meine neuen Megabass Ruten verwendet hätte, so muss ich nun Lehrgeld dafür zahlen. Das ist ja auch okay, wenn man Fehler macht muss man auch die Strafe ausbügeln solange sie gerecht ist.

Ich danke euch für euren zahlreichen posts, auch wenn so manches total OT oder einfach nur sinnloser Rotz, wie der rassistische Scheiss als letztes, war, so haben die meisten Antworten mir geholfen oder mich beruhigt!

Danke liebes Anglerboard

Toni


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Würde mich mal über eine Rückmeldung freuen wenn du den Bescheid hast.


----------



## Toni85 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal über eine Rückmeldung freuen wenn du den Bescheid hast.



Mache ich auf jedenfall. Hab erstma zeit bis 19.12 stellung zu nehmen also wirds mein Weihnachtsgeld auchnicht ankratzen! Also werdens doch 2. Ruten zu Weihnachten, hehe|supergri

Toni


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



aelos schrieb:


> Na auf so ein verein würde ich dankend verzichten..da hätte ich keine lust mir von oben bis unten mustern zu lassen und ausgequetscht wie eine zitrone zu werden..nee nee manche vereinspolitik sind ja noch wahre nachkriegsmodelle#d


Das seh ich nicht so.

Ein kleines Vorstellungsgespräch ist schon in Ordnung.
Man geht ja freiwillig in einen Verein.
Es gibt Leute die einfach nicht zusammenpassen.
Z.B. gibt es immer wieder Ärger zwischen Carphuntern und Spinnern.
Wieso sollte der Verein jemanden aufnehmen, bei dem Probleme vorprogrammiert sind?


Zum Kontrolleuer:
Eines unserer Vorstandsmitglieder ist Polizist.
Er kontrolliert grundsätzlich nur in wirklich dringenden Fällen.

In unserem fall geht es um den Verdacht auf Fischwilderei (Straftat).
Ich kann, als vereinsinterner Kontrolletti ein Auge zudrücken und es bei einer mündlichen Verwarnung belassen.

Wenn er das macht, MUSS er eine Meldung an die Behörde machen.
:mAnderfalls begeht er Strafvereitelung im Amt!
Das ist auch eine Straftat.

Würdet ihr eine Straftat begehen, um die eines völlig Fremden decken???


----------



## Gondoschir (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eine Straftat begehen, um die eines völlig Fremden decken???



Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
Oder glaubst Du allen Ernstes, der TE würde Montag zur Polizei rennen, weil er bei Fischwilderei ertappt und nicht belangt wurde??? |kopfkrat


----------



## joedreck (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

strafvereitelung im amt begeht der Polizist nur wenn er im Dienst kontrolliert. Entgegen vieler Meinungen ist ein Polizist nicht immer im Dienst, kann sich aber jederzeit in den Dienst versetzen. Wenn er also privat als aufsicht einen kontrolliert und ne straftat feststellt, muss er ihn nicht anzeigen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



joedreck schrieb:


> strafvereitelung im amt begeht der Polizist nur wenn er im Dienst kontrolliert. Entgegen vieler Meinungen ist ein Polizist nicht immer im Dienst, kann sich aber jederzeit in den Dienst versetzen. Wenn er also privat als aufsicht einen kontrolliert und ne straftat feststellt, muss er ihn nicht anzeigen.



Warum kontrolliert er dann? 
:m
Und wenn er bei einer Straftat ein Auge zudrückt gehört er suspendiert.
Bei ner Ordnungswiedrigkeit kann man es ja noch verstehen


----------



## Gondoschir (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Warum kontrolliert er dann?



Wir gehen doch auch angeln, obwohl wir nicht wissen, ob wir was fangen. Und obwohl ein maßiger gefangener Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit zum Tode geweiht ist, wird er oft genug von uns begnadigt und releast. Wir machen uns also für einen Fisch strafbar... :m


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wir gehen doch auch angeln, obwohl wir nicht wissen, ob wir was fangen. Und obwohl ein maßiger gefangener Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit zum Tode geweiht ist, wird er oft genug von uns begnadigt und releast. Wir machen uns also für einen Fisch strafbar... :m



Der TE wird ja auch nicht erschossen fürs angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein.|supergri


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Z.B. gibt es immer wieder Ärger zwischen Carphuntern und Spinnern.



Wo ist da der Unterschied;+

Sorry für OT,aber diese Steilvorlage könnte nur nen Schmelzer auslassen...:m


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Der TE wird ja auch nicht erschossen fürs angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein.|supergri



Soll er ja nicht bei uns an der Strecke angeln...


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Soll er ja nicht bei uns an der Strecke angeln...



Ist aber auch geil.
Das ist ja ein richtiges Delta. In jeder Richtung ein anderes Gewässer


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ist aber auch geil.
> Das ist ja ein richtiges Delta. In jeder Richtung ein anderes Gewässer



Nu steh ich aufm Schlauch;+


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Nu steh ich aufm Schlauch;+



Nach den Mapskoordinaten die ein paar Seiten vorher geposted worden sind. Oder stimmen die nicht?


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist aber auch echt eine ganz bescheidene Ecke da...
> Ich vermute, es geht um dieses Wehr:
> +51° 21' 27.32", +12° 20' 10.23"
> Ich hätte aber gedacht, dass die Weisse Elster eh nur da rechts abgeht und der Rest zu etwas "anderem" (Nahe, sonstiges) gehört....



Diese


----------



## fordfan1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Bin ich ganz ehrlich zu faul zum gucken.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Bin ich ganz ehrlich zu faul zum gucken.



Ist ja auch wurscht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Zum Kontrolleuer:
> Eines unserer Vorstandsmitglieder ist Polizist.
> Er kontrolliert grundsätzlich nur in wirklich dringenden Fällen.
> 
> ...



So ein Geschwätz kann einen wirklich auf die Palme bringen. Rein formal betrachtet ist das zwar ein Straftatbestand, den wird aber jeder Staatsanwalt gegen einen geringen Obulus oder für lau einstellen. Rein zwischenmenschlich betrachtet ist das von Seiten des Sheriffs 'ne kurze mündliche Ansage zum Jungangler im Sinne von: Bub, stell dich mal lieber wieder paar Meter weiter flußauf, hier is schlecht! Da MUSS er auch keine Meldung machen, es sei denn, er is der Vereinsdorfpolizist oder ein Erbsenzähler wie du, dann müßte er zumindest...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Es ist schon paradox... 

Auf der einen Seite wird laut nach mehr Kontrollen geschrien und man solle doch den "bösen weißen Kormoranen" das Handwerk legen, *wenn* dann aber kontrolliert wird und es erwischt eine der "eurigen" dann ist das Geschrei groß!!!

Soll bedeuten: wenn hier berichtet worden wäre das einer der "bösen Russen" an der Fischtreppe erwischt worden wäre wären einige von euch vllt. ganz vorne mit dabei, würden Beifall klatschen und würden ihm am liebsten den Angelschein für immer entziehen und 2000€ Geldbuße aufbrummen - jetzt hat es einen "urdeutschen" Angler (der seine Muttersprache beherrscht) erwischt und schon wird auf dem FA rumgehackt (ja hier schreibt man es mit "ck"!!) und man wünscht dem Ertappten das ihm nichts geschehen möge...

*Klar hätte der FA es mit einer Ermahnung belassen können, sowas bringt auch meistens einen besseren "Erziehungseffekt" weil diese nicht auf Ärger beruht sondern auf sachlicher Erklärung.*

Aber: wer weiß denn wie oft der FA an dieser Stelle schon jemand erwischt hat und wie oft er schon Ermahnungen ausgesprochen hat?* Die Vorgeschichte dazu sollte auf jeden Fall auch hinterfragt werden.*

Vor einiger Zeit ist mir was sonderbares passiert und die Geschichte regt vllt. mal zum Nachdenken an: 

Ich war mit der WaPo zusammen auf Kontrolle und wir haben in einem für Angler gesperrten Bereich ein paar Leute beim Angeln erwischt. 
Dieser Bereich ist im Schein ( Das Angeln ist nicht gestattet von Strom-Km XXX bis Strom Km XXX) und durch ein Schild ("Hafengelände - betreten verboten")klar als "verbotene Zone" für Angler gekennzeichnet...

Es waren zwei Ortsfremde Angler (noch dazu keine "Deutschen Angler" und sie waren der deutschen Sprache nur schwer mächtig) und ein weitere Angler an dieser Stelle, Der weitere Angler war noch dazu ein Bekannter von mir...

Wenn ich alleine unterwegs gewesen wäre, hätte ich alle ermahnt und weggeschickt... Nun war ich aber zusammen mit der WaPo unterwegs und die sind in diesem  Fall meine Vorgesetzten und mir weisungsbefugt, ich kann also niemand  laufen lassen... Ergo waren alle Mann drann...

Oder 
- sollte der "deutsche" eine härtere Strafe bekommen weil er ja der Sprache mächtig ist, aber trotzdem angeblich nicht weiß das man da nicht fischen darf?
- sollten die zwei anderen die härtere Strafe bekommen weil sie (nach geltenden Vorurteilen nach) zu den "weißen Kormoranen" gehören könnten, kaum deutsch sprechen und die Behördensprache auf dem Schein kaum lesen können?
- sollte ich den einen laufen lassen, ihm sagen renn weg, ich lass es zu und mache mich selbst dadurch strafbar?
- sind alle vor dem Gesetz gleich?

3x dürft ihr raten wer in der Anglerszene der "Buhmann" ist und war... Ich!! 

Weil ich meinen Bekannten nicht habe laufen lassen... Von den zwei "nicht deutschen Anglern" hat keiner geredet und davon das die Stelle quasi doppelt als Verbotszone ausgeschrieben ist, auch niemand... Und die am lautesten geschriehen haben das ich ein Arxxxloch bin sind genau diejenigen die am lautesten nach mehr Kontrollen schreien - aber oft selbst zu faul sind  oder nicht den Mut haben diesen Job im Ehrenamt zu erledigen.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon wie ich mich gefühlt habe als ich meinen Bekannten an dieser Stelle "erwischt" habe....  

Viel Spaß beim diskutieren, ich geh jetzt zu meiner ehrenamtlichen "Nebenbeschäftigung" bei einer Rückkehrerbefischung vom www.lachsprojekt.de nach und wate den ganzen tag durch teilweise Bauchhohes, eiskaltes Wasser während andere im Internet diskutieren ob ein Fischereiaufseher richtig gehandelt hat oder nicht anstatt selbst mal was zu tun!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Es ist schon paradox...
> 
> ....Viel Spaß beim diskutieren, ich geh jetzt zu meiner ehrenamtlichen "Nebenbeschäftigung" bei einer Rückkehrerbefischung vom www.lachsprojekt.de nach und wate den ganzen tag durch teilweise Bauchhohes, eiskaltes Wasser während andere im Internet diskutieren ob ein Fischereiaufseher richtig gehandelt hat oder nicht anstatt selbst mal was zu tun!



#6 |good: #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Moin,

@asphaltmonster 

Alle Angler gehören gleichbehandelt - Nationalität spielt vor dem Fischereigesetz keine Rolle.

Wenn es Verständigungsprobleme (angeblich) gibt, frage ich mich, wie der Bundesfischereischein/Erlaubnisschein erworben werden konnte.

Davon ab sprichst du genau die Probleme an, die nur ein Mensch verstehen kann, der schonmal Aufseher war bzw. ist.

Jammern können Viele - das passt mir nicht, kontrolliert da mal, macht mal was , blablabla...

Und alles schön ehrenamtlich für lau unter Kosten für Sprit, Zeit und Nerven.

Plötzlich wird der Aufseher zum Fußabtreter, wenn er mal wagt, Bekannte zur Rede zustellen.

Paradox.

Es bleibt die Ernüchterung, dass man als F.A. eines reichlich hat, und zwar 

*Ärger*.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Arbeit der F.A. verstaatlicht und gut bezahlt werden sollte.

R.S.

P.S: viel Erfolg beim Lachsprogramm - Respekt #6


----------



## joedreck (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



pinhead schrieb:


> Warum kontrolliert er dann?
> :m
> Und wenn er bei einer Straftat ein Auge zudrückt gehört er suspendiert.
> Bei ner Ordnungswiedrigkeit kann man es ja noch verstehen


 

er kontrolliert privat um die Interessen des Vereins zu wahren. Wie er das macht und welche rechtlichen bindungen er genau hat weiss ich nicht.

aber nur weil er von beruf polizist ist, muss er nicht zwangsweise anders kontrollieren als andere.

zum Thema: ich finde es zeugt von Moral des te sein handeln zuzugeben, dort anzurufen und das Bußgeld zu bezahlen. Macht man einen Fehler, sollte man dazu stehen und mit den (meistens) gerechten strafen leben. Das macht der te hier vorbildlich!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Arbeit der F.A. verstaatlicht und gut bezahlt werden sollte.



Ganz meiner Meinung. Gleiches Maß für alle und für jeden, ohne Ansehen der Person und der Abstammung.

Aber ich kann mir dann auch das Wolfsgeheul derer gut vorstellen, die auch jetzt schon eine, sagen wir mal sehr eigene Art der Rechtsauslegung, dafür aber immer einen freien Finger haben, um auf die "bösen anderen" zu zeigen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Moin,

auf die (bösen) Anderen zu zeigen, ist menschlich, weil es sich querbeet durch alle Lebensbereiche zieht.

Der Mensch ist ein Vergleichs-Wesen.

Fängt schon in der Schule an und wird von der Leidens - Pardon - Leistungsgesellschaft -gefördert.

"Schau´ mal, der hat ne´ Eins in Mathe- der Streber !"

Oder : "Hatte Sie dieses Kleid nicht schon letztes Jahr auf der Hochzeit an?"

Oder : "Man, ist der fett geworden, wie kommt der zu so einer Freundin"? etc,etc.

Der Mensch neidet, vergleicht und neigt dazu , sich besser stellen zu wollen.

Bsp. beim Angeln die "Specials", "Hunters" , "Profis".

Gelästert wird auch immer wieder gerne über den und den Personenkreis.

Deshalb *MUSS *vor dem (fischerei) - Gesetz Jeder gleichbehandelt werden, um Klüngelei und willkür zu vermeiden.

Es gibt im Gesetz kein Verweis auf bspw. Nationalitäten.

Und ein FA, der sein Amt beherzt und sachlich-verpflichtet ausübt,

*muss* einen "Kumpel" genauso behandeln, wie einen Fremden, wenn eine Straftat oder OWi vorliegt.

Das hatte asphaltmonster gerecht und nicht willkürlich auch so vor...Kumpel und Fremde sollten verwarnt/weggeschickt werden.

Ging aber nicht, da Polente anwesend.

Fakto kein Ermessensspielraum mehr und das einem FA. in einem solchen Zusammenhang dann noch übel nachgeredet wird, ist grundverkehrt , frech und schmierig.

Wolfsgeheul hat einen amtlichen FA. nicht zu interessieren - vor dem Gesetz sind Alle gleich (im Idealfall |supergri)

R.S.


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

@asphaltmonster|good:

Endlich mal einer der sagt was Sache ist und hier keine Ausreden
fürs Fehlverhalten so mancher Kollegen sucht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So ein Geschwätz kann einen wirklich auf die Palme bringen. Rein formal betrachtet ist das zwar ein Straftatbestand, den wird aber jeder Staatsanwalt gegen einen geringen Obulus oder für lau einstellen. Rein zwischenmenschlich betrachtet ist das von Seiten des Sheriffs 'ne kurze mündliche Ansage zum Jungangler im Sinne von: Bub, stell dich mal lieber wieder paar Meter weiter flußauf, hier is schlecht! Da MUSS er auch keine Meldung machen, es sei denn, er is der Vereinsdorfpolizist oder ein Erbsenzähler wie du, dann müßte er zumindest...



Mein Geschwätz bezieht sich darauf, was mir mein Kollege (übrigens ein recht hohes Tier) erklärt hat.
Er kennt seine Dienstvorschriften besser als ich, also werde ich nicht beurteilen, ob er, wenn er als Privatperson kontrolliert, ein Auge zudrücken darf.

Jedenfalls ist er ein sehr gewissenhafter und fairer Mensch der nicht mit zweierlei Maß mißt.

In in unserem Verein haben einige Regeln (z.B. Nachtangelverbot) einen rein fakultativen Charakter.
Und wenn der Korkproppen eines ü80 Jährigen seltsame Bewegungen macht, dann geh ich halt davon aus, daß es in der Pfütze starke Unterströmungen gibt und werde es nicht weiter hinterfragen...

Er ist Beamter der Exekutive. 
Zu Urteilen ist es nicht sein Job.
Das ist Aufgabe der Judikative.

Im Zweifelsfall gar nicht erst hinzuschauen erspart ihm halt Gewissenskonflikte. 
Diese Einstellung finde ich schwer in Ordnung!

Jedenfalls zehnmal besser, als wenn jeder kleine Polizeibeamte erst mal genau kontrolliert und sich dann zum Richter aufspielt, der nach eigenem Rechtsempfinden entscheidet, ob der Ertappte begnadigt wird, oder nicht.
Die Grenze zwischen gesundem Augenmaß und Behördenwillkür ist da nämlich sehr fließend...

:mIch würde Dich (oder mich) gerne mal sehen, wenn an zehn Anglerautos ein Strafzelltel hängt, aber an dem Karren mit den ganzen Petra-Aufklebern nicht!
(Obwohl ich, im umgekehrten Fall, demjenigen gerne anonym eine Flasche Wein zukommen lassen würde...)

Wer Gesetzteshüter wird, muß alle gleich behandeln!

Ich dagegen bin nur meinem Gewissen verpflichtet:
Wenn ich will, drücke ich auch noch alle Hühneraugen zu, aber wenn mir einer blöd kommt, dann kann ich auch noch sehr viel kleinere Partikel als Erbsen sehr exakt nachzählen...:g


----------



## Andal (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon mal überlegt, wie diesen vielgescholtenen Kontrolleuren ständig lauwarm in die Tasche gelogen wird, jedes zweite Ei meint, schlauer als die Henne zu sein? Im konkreten Fall. Wie oft musst sich dieser Aufseher schon an dieser Stelle irgendeine Ja-aber-ich-Schaizze anhören? Wart ihr da alle und immer dabei?

Diese Leute ziehen einfach ganz korrekt ihre Arbeit durch, die ihr ja sonst in anderen Themen auch so vehement einfordert.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



> Diese Leute ziehen einfach ganz korrekt ihre Arbeit durch, die ihr ja sonst in anderen Themen auch so vehement einfordert.



Sollen sie ja auch tun. Im Idealfall aber mit dieser ...



> Im Zweifelsfall gar nicht erst hinzuschauen erspart ihm halt Gewissenskonflikte.
> Diese Einstellung finde ich schwer in Ordnung!



... Einstellung. Ist nicht immer so einfach, ich weiß. Aber in diesem konkreten Fall ging es ja wirklich nur um eine Lappalie. Eventuell(!) einen Tacken zu dicht an der Fischtreppe. Und nur die Klamotten lagen einen Hauch jenseits der Grenze, bis zu der er hätte fischen dürfen. Klassischer Fall von saublöd gelaufen, den selbst der offensichtlich vernünftige Behördenmitarbeiter als halb so wild empfindet. Kein Grund zur Panik. #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Kontrolle und bamm kommt die Klatsche*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Aber in diesem konkreten Fall ging es ja wirklich nur um eine Lappalie. Eventuell(!) einen Tacken zu dicht an der Fischtreppe. Und nur die Klamotten lagen einen Hauch jenseits der Grenze, bis zu der er hätte fischen dürfen.


Anscheinend hab ich da was überlesen oder falsch verstanden!

Ich hab geglaubt, er hat (im guten Glauben) wirklich im falschen Bereich gefischt.

Wenn der Typ ihm Probleme macht, weil sein Zeug an der falschen Stelle lag...

|kopfkrat

Ich glaub, dann sag ich jetzt besser nichts mehr...

:mJedes weitere Wort wäre dann strafrechtlich relevant:
Entweder schwere Beleidigung, oder ein Aufruf zum Faustrecht!


----------

